# San Diego Rides!



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Planning a trip out in May sometime to the San Diego area. Just wondering if anyone can fill me in on some areas to check out for some good climbs and open roads? Or any group rides?

Thanks


----------



## Fltplan (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely lots of good riding. There are plenty of group rides to hook up on depending on how fast you want to go and how much climbing you want to do. Here's the different groups in order from fastest to slowest that I have ridden with during the past year.

1. Swamis (really fast, some pros here)
2. Ranchos (fast)
3. San Diego Bicycle Club (can be fast and be a huge group)
4. North County Cycle Club (not slow, but they have the best routes and variety, check out their website and click Roadies, they have 400+ different routes)

PM me if you wanna ride mornings during the week. I usually ride 50 - 75 miles in the am a couple times per week.

Steve


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*SD Bicycle Club*

has usually multiple starts for A B and sometimes C rides
Celopacific has rides as well
Swamis is indeed a hammerfest
if you are coming from someplace cold for some spring riding be forewarned
we don't take winter off here in SD, so May rides are pretty full on. If your fitness isn't snapping try the B group of SDCCs ride, still plenty fast and is about 55 miles (added stud loop maybe 60).
there is so much good riding here you will have no trouble
we have Mtns to 6000 feet so you'll have as much climbing as you desire
Put Palomar on your wish list


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome Thanks.

Yes its is indeed cold here in Toronto, but still get out for about 30-40km every other day if weather permits. No Snow this year just cold.

Hopefully by the time May rolls around I'll be clocking 80k during the week and 120-160 on weekends, and won't be too much of a pile when I head down there.


----------



## nachoman (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.efgh.com/bike/rides.htm


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

SDBC has multiple ride starts on saturdays to cover all levels http://www.sdbc.org/core/template.php?page=ride.satride other clubs are located at http://www.efgh.com/bike/clubs.htm lots of options out here


----------



## tomdecel (Feb 2, 2010)

San Diego County Bike Coalition's master calendar (click the "agenda" button):

http://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

NCCC list of rides. 

http://www.fullcommitment.com/Nav.aspx/Page=/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=459665


----------

